# Number of Doctors



## tarafarmer (Dec 29, 2009)

Would anyone be willing to tell me about how many offices or doctors they audit for? How long it takes? I am trying to judge what is average for one person to do.


----------



## annielou (Jan 12, 2010)

*audits*

I audit for 3 family practice physicians and 2 APNs.  If I have the whole chart, not just the note, I can usually audit one note in a few minutes.  I can do it quickly because I am very used to the audit tool I have. These are family practice office visits, and occasionally a minor surgery or procedure.  I also audit the doctors ER visits.  That takes a little more time because of lack of complete notes and difficult to read handwriting.  I did about 15 audits from charts in an hour recently.


----------



## Mjones7 (Feb 11, 2010)

I work for Ortho auditing 26 physicians and 10 PA's the time is takes me to audit an encounter varies for each provider.  The better the documentation the quicker I can review the encounter.  It also helps tremdously that we have an EMR.  The audit documentation is not so time consuming as it the recording of data, and communicating back to the provider my findings.  I also have audit tool sheets which are a must for me.


----------

